# Blu-ray player



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking to get a blu-ray player for my new HT system by Denon. Which model do you guys recommend? I was planning on getting the Denon DBP-1611UD, but I was just wondering if it made sense to spend that kind of $$ when you can get a Sony player on Amazon for $99. Also, where do people usually buy their Denon stuff from? No set budget as of now, but I don't think im willing to spend more than $400.

Netflix/youtube are a must!

Thanks!


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Oppo Bdp-93 is my recommendation.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Bump


----------



## tneig002 (Aug 6, 2010)

The Oppo, easily. Best audio section for the price and quality processing out the wazoo.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I just bought a Sony BDP-S380 for $150 and this thing kicks ass! It does everything I could ask for. Pandora, Netflix, Youtube, ect. If you spend about $50 extra you can get the S580 which is the wifi version.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

customtronic said:


> I just bought a Sony BDP-S380 for $150 and this thing kicks ass! It does everything I could ask for. Pandora, Netflix, Youtube, ect. If you spend about $50 extra you can get the S580 which is the wifi version.


Thanks for the review. I see alota $100-$150 players on amazon but wonder how good they are compared to the oppo and Denon.


----------



## dyno (Jan 15, 2008)

Sounds like a good application for a PS3. I use it primarily as a Bluray player but it can also act as a media player if you happen to store movies on a hard drive. The only issue I found was the PS3 cannot natively play MKV files. That can be solved by either using free software (PS3 Mediaserver ) via a connected computer or converting the MKVs into another readable format using more free software (example: mkv2vob). Unfortunately there is now internal copyright protection for files stamped with Cinavia if you are playing your bluray backups. I don't like handling my discs as it's more convenient to have everything cataloged and organized on a hard drive.

Given the shortcomings of the PS3 as a straight media player, I just got a Popcorn Hour C-200 and love it. Enabled the Jukebox function which organizes the movie collection and provides IMDB information for each including cover art. As well it has slots for a 3.5" SATA drive in addition to a 2.5" laptop drive. If the 3.5" is not used, then a Bluray player can be installed instead. Planning to plug in a 3TB hard drive when I have a chance. The C-200 can act as a network server but I have yet to see how reliable it is.

Bought it used on Ebay for $210 plus ship.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

If you have the funds & also have the other electronics to go along with the better blueray player it is worth it. Just like using expensive RCA's vs cheap rca's....... 

I went the cheap route.... first did a PS3 (which is now on the kids stereo/HT) & then purchased a samsung blueray player for the main HT setup. However one of these days I do plan on getting a oppo blueray player & throw the samsung either in the RV or my bedroom...... the oppo's get awesome reviews...... I have been a Denon fan for 20+ yrs now...... if you are stuck on that brand they are also excellent, but I have no clue which model to get or suggest, I am not in the market now thus I haven't kept up on model numbers.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Im pretty much stuck on buying a Denon unit.


----------



## Jersey Strong (Oct 16, 2010)

Hands down OPPO or NAD......The NAD unit is some serious ****. 

T 577 Blu-ray Disc Player - NAD Electronics


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

I have the original Oppo BDP-83, and like it just fine. So did Lexicon, Ayre, Cambridge Audio, etc. 

If Oppo still makes the cheapest player that will also decode DVD-A and SACD and pass all of them over HDMI, then it's a no-brainer.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

I have Sony PS3 Blueray 160 Gb equipped with PS3 BD Remote Control, and using HDMI output to Onkyo Receiver. It sound very very good with clear voice and very dynamic sound especially when using DTS Master Audio. So far so good.

Best Regards

Wendo


----------



## Jersey Strong (Oct 16, 2010)

I can't stand the PS3 as a bluray player. Gaming is awesome but movie watching is seriously aggravating. You really have to compare something like the oppo and PS3 side by side to really see, feel, and hear the difference. The oppo processing is truly something fantastic. The PS3 on the other hand with its MULTI PCM and BITSTREAM nonsense is just silly sometimes. A lot of people treat the PS3 as a high end bluray unit which in actuality is really is not. Again the gaming experience is epic there is no denying that but movie watching is rather bland. Just my personal opinion no disrespect to the PS3 owners as I have two units myself.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Jersey Strong said:


> I can't stand the PS3 as a bluray player. Gaming is awesome but movie watching is seriously aggravating. You really have to compare something like the oppo and PS3 side by side to really see, feel, and hear the difference. The oppo processing is truly something fantastic. The PS3 on the other hand with its MULTI PCM and BITSTREAM nonsense is just silly sometimes. A lot of people treat the PS3 as a high end bluray unit which in actuality is really is not. Again the gaming experience is epic there is no denying that but movie watching is rather bland. Just my personal opinion no disrespect to the PS3 owners as I have two units myself.


Do you have latest firmware for your PS3?! What do you mean multi PCM and Bitstreams nonsense is just silly sometimes?! I want to see from your perspective, because maybe I could learn something useful 

Best Regards

Wendo


----------



## Jersey Strong (Oct 16, 2010)

For instance I have the newer PS3 connected through HDMI to a NAD 7.1 receiver. The PS3 is doing the decoding to send signal to the NAD which simply plays the sound. I personally enjoy when the receiver itself is the one doing the decoding. To do that you must turn on the BITSTREAM on the PS3 which will send signal to receiver and allow for it to decode the film. When in MULTI PCM mode I can only use the Dolby formats and Stereo. When I change the PS3 too BITSTREAM my receiver can then decode to various sound fields. If the movie was done in DTS is will allow for variations of DTS. The NAD also allows for Neo 6 processing. It is rather complicated sometimes and I still don’t fully understand some of it. But to me when BITSTREAM was enabled on the PS3 and DTS + NEO 6 was activated on the NAD it sounded best to my ears. And yes my PS3 has the most updated firmware. Also when you have the oppo, it processes brilliantly without a hiccup so it’s not that big of a concern at that point. Again I am no pro ad these are basically the steps I took to get the best picture and sound from my set-up.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Jersey Strong said:


> For instance I have the newer PS3 connected through HDMI to a NAD 7.1 receiver. The PS3 is doing the decoding to send signal to the NAD which simply plays the sound. I personally enjoy when the receiver itself is the one doing the decoding. To do that you must turn on the BITSTREAM on the PS3 which will send signal to receiver and allow for it to decode the film. When in MULTI PCM mode I can only use the Dolby formats and Stereo. When I change the PS3 too BITSTREAM my receiver can then decode to various sound fields. If the movie was done in DTS is will allow for variations of DTS. The NAD also allows for Neo 6 processing. It is rather complicated sometimes and I still don’t fully understand some of it. But to me when BITSTREAM was enabled on the PS3 and DTS + NEO 6 was activated on the NAD it sounded best to my ears. And yes my PS3 has the most updated firmware. Also when you have the oppo, it processes brilliantly without a hiccup so it’s not that big of a concern at that point. Again I am no pro ad these are basically the steps I took to get the best picture and sound from my set-up.


Ok thx a lot Bro. For your info I always using bitstream on my PS3 with the highest streaming mode I can set and rely on my Onkyo Receiver to do the rest. 

Best Regards

Wendo


----------



## Jersey Strong (Oct 16, 2010)

It took me awhile to figure out to be honest. I dont know if you ever noticed the PS3 has various types of BITSTREAMS. It says type 1 type 2 etc........


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Jersey Strong said:


> It took me awhile to figure out to be honest. I dont know if you ever noticed the PS3 has various types of BITSTREAMS. It says type 1 type 2 etc........


Just try it Bro and set it up, also my receiver DTS Master Audio or Dolby True HD will light up when using the Blueray Movie or Audio. The most important thing is using latest firmware and HDMI cables.

Best Regards

Wendo


----------



## neverrain (Jun 28, 2011)

Gonna have to agree with the PS3 answers. I use mine for blu-ray connected to my surround sound system as well. Never had a problem yet....except for the girlfriend telling me it's too loud.


----------

